# The Witcher Spiel verlangt Original DVD obwohl die eingelegt ist?



## ShiZon (7. Mai 2008)

Hab mir eben The Witcher gekauft installiert und auf Version 1.2 gepacht, wollte das Game gerade anzocken und es kommt die Fehlermeldung -Bitte legen sie die Original CD ein-. Was ist denn da los, bin schon etwas angesäuert, wollte erst auf illegale Mittel zugreifen und hab's erst einmal sein gelassen, kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------



## DoktorX (7. Mai 2008)

Probier mal Patch 1.3 aus.
http://atari.httpsvc.vitalstreamcdn.com/atari_vitalstream_com/common-files/atari/TheWitcher/patch/TheWitcherPatch_1.3.exe


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

DoktorX am 07.05.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Probier mal Patch 1.3 aus.
> http://atari.httpsvc.vitalstreamcdn.com/atari_vitalstream_com/common-files/atari/TheWitcher/patch/TheWitcherPatch_1.3.exe


Und hier ist zustäzlich ein Hinweis betreffend deines Problems aus dem The Witcher Forum.

The Witcher protection system does not support any kind of emulation software such as e.g. CloneCD or DaemonTools. Using it may result in non-detecting a dvd with the game. Also try downloading drivers for Tages from http://www.tagesprotection.com/5.5.htm Unistall older drivers, start The Witcher and allow Tages to install newer ones.


----------



## ShiZon (7. Mai 2008)

Goddess am 07.05.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 07.05.2008 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab gerade mit Babel Fish versucht den Text übersetzen zu lassen!  Hab's kopiert und eingefügt, es kam nur Mist raus. Also was ist mit Emulationssoftware? Hab Alcohol 120% als Emulationssoftware drauf. Hab den Patch 1.3 und das Programm TAGES eben gezogen, was bewirkt denn TAGES und was muß ich denn machen? :-o


----------



## Goddess (8. Mai 2008)

ShiZon am 07.05.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mit Babel Fish versucht den Text übersetzen zu lassen!  Hab's kopiert und eingefügt, es kam nur Mist raus. Also was ist mit Emulationssoftware? Hab Alcohol 120% als Emulationssoftware drauf. Hab den Patch 1.3 und das Programm TAGES eben gezogen, was bewirkt denn TAGES und was muß ich denn machen? :-o


Alcohol 120% fällt auch darunter, genau so wie Magic Disc und auch die genannten Programme CloneCD und Daemon Tools. Scheinbar hat der Kopierschutz mit The Witcher auch Probleme mit Brenn-Programmen, falls du solche auch installiert hast, dann schalte die ab oder deinstalliere sie. 

Tages ist der Kopierschutz der bei The Witcher zum Einsatz kommt. Wenn du dir die neueste Version von der verlinkten Webseite herunter lädst, wird nach alten Versionen gesucht, und die alten Versionen werden deinstalliert. Danach musst du die neue Version instalileren, und dann sollte die DVD auch wieder erkannt werden.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Mai 2008)

Goddess am 08.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 07.05.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werf gleich mal Alcohol 120% von der Platte, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Mai 2008)

ShiZon am 08.05.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Werf gleich mal Alcohol 120% von der Platte, danke für die Hilfe!



das wird nicht helfen. zumindest bei mir brachte es nichts. habe aber mit ein bißchen suchen im netz eine lösung gefunden.

du lädst dir die neue version (5.5) des kopierschutzes runter.

dann kopierst du aus dem ordner c:/windows/system32/drivers die beiden dateien a347bus und a347scsi irgendwo hin.

dann den alten kopierschutz entfernen, systemneustart, den neuen schutz drauf und dann sollte es laufen, auch mit version 1.3


----------

